# Invitation Ideas



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I am going to do a witch theme this year and I think I want to make the invites look like little spell books or something. any suggestions on how i could do this and any wording and such. I was thinking of putting some halloween poerty and such and of course the party particulars. Any ideas would be welcome.Thanks


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

depending how much work you want to put into these they could be tediuos or simple
basic would be 
back and front cover -could be cardboard covered in cloth..embellish with fake jewels or something
punch holes on bind edge 
some type of paper for inside punch holes in same places 
tie with ribbon or leather
check some wiccan sites for some poetry or spells you might want to add to book


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks, That is a wonderful idea Lilly.I didn't think of looking at any Wiccan websites, Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

yes depending on how detailed you want to get would determine how big you want to go, but a 5X7 book or an 8x10 book would be really awesome and show off your detail work really well. You could put a little spell on one side with a great graphic and then put the invite information on the other page with some more graphics. I would just glue them to the inside of the cardboard unless you are doing several pages. If you have a cool pin or figure you like you could press it into the clay and make a mold like a broom or witches hat for the cover. OR maybe make a trinity symbol for the cover.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Lilly said:


> depending how much work you want to put into these they could be tediuos or simple
> basic would be
> back and front cover -could be cardboard covered in cloth..embellish with fake jewels or something
> punch holes on bind edge
> ...


nice idea lilly


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Stain the pages with Tea. It gives a nice aged look to the paper. 

If you are brave, maybe burn the edges of a few of the pages. That takes a while and is dangerous, but looks awesome.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Guys!! Those are all wonderful ideas! Thank ya'll some much for the help. I think I'll do the Trinty symbol on front. thanks again.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok So here are my invites, Sorry for the bad picture..I decided to forgo handmaking the covers and just printed out the cover on cardstock.. Then I used parchment paper crinkled it up and burned the edges.. i went to the dollar tree today and they had skeleton garland that had these cute little skeleton on it so I put a little noose around his neck and hung him on the outside.. for the inside I printed several Halloween poems and put the party Particulars in it...


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

oooooo - I like it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes...very nice


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome! I love it!


----------



## Lachoween (Aug 6, 2008)

Those are great, I will have to keep some of those ideas in mind for making mine. I love the skeleton touch!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

looks very nice, the burnt edges gives it a nice touch.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

wicked. i like it


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Great job and I'm impressed that you started your invites already. I usually wait until the last minute.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Evil eyes, I usually wait till the last minute too.. This is the first year i got them done so early.. I am very good at putting stuff off til the last minute.. It was a huge relief to do them early.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Excellent effect!


----------

